# Questions about EZ track



## ptl5spd (Nov 22, 2011)

I want to get back into model trains. I was really into it as a kid and by the time I hit 7th grade I was too cool, then I really got into music and totally forgot about my model trains and RC cars. Now that they are all long gone and I'm nearing adult-hood (i'm 20 now) I was wanting to mess around with some hands-on stuff and I figured I would start where I started as a kid, trains.

As far as building a layout and scenery I've still got those skills from working with other things, but I have a big question about track

My first layout will be super simple, basically an oval with maybe an offshoot to a factory on one of the straights, then back to the main rail. I can get a bachmann N scale with EZ track for about $100, but I wanted something a little more realistic than the grey plastic railbed. Is there any way I can just decorate the EZ track without harming it? I was thinking of using the fine coal or gravel but didn't know how to get it to stick or how to make sure it doesn't interfere with the rail. I remember trying this as a kid and I somehow caused a dead spot in my track with it, but then again I was 11 and I probably tried to glue sand to my track with elmers glue or something


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

You can apply ballast to EZ-track just as you would to flex track. You need to be careful in how you apply/glue it and you need to clean the rails really well afterwards. Model Railroader did that on one of their recent projects (using the Kato version of EZ track)


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

yes you can dress EZ track, pretty well even and it will look good. but why? if you going for permanent layout IMHO you better off with regular track. cheaper, better turnout selection and available as flex (unless you already own gobs of EZ already)


----------



## steelchair (Nov 20, 2011)

What is "regular track"? Company name?


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Regular track is track that incorporates rails and crossties, but no simulated stone ballast. Mfr's Atlas, Peco, etc.


----------



## steelchair (Nov 20, 2011)

Thank you


----------



## ptl5spd (Nov 22, 2011)

Only reason I plan on using ez track is I plan to just buy a small N scale or HO scale train set with a circle track. I'm looking at the Bachmann Highballer N, Yard Boss N, Thoroughbred HO, Santa Fe Flyer HO, or life-like trains Rail Charger HO. That way for like $70 I get all the stuff I need as far as track, controller, locomotive, and rolling stock. I thought about doing basic track but just buying a locomotive and controller cost about the same as the sets.

If I go N scale I'll be doing a 30"x30", if I go HO it'll be 40"x40". Maybe a bit bigger, just depends. It will be kind of like a pizza layout but it's going to be square. 

The real purpose of this first one is to try a few things before I try a larger project, and here's my list.

- Build a hill/mountain with tunnel out of paper/plaster.
- Model a turbulent terrain (bumps and valleys) using foam board.
- Create a raised/lowered/graded track, like where the earth is carved out or built up for the road bed.
- ballast and age the track to make it look more realistic
- Age the locomotive and cars to make them look more realistic
- Create a pond/lake and maybe do a small bridge over a run off. I'll do this if I go with N scale and decide to create a square track with 4 small straights.

I'm going to order my set here in the next week or so and build my base. I might not make my terrain too turbulent as I was thinking of making it midwest-like since I live in Kansas. Just like a rolling hill that the train passes through and a raised track bed around a corn field or something with a pond and run off. I want to build this entire set for under $200, and so far I've been able to add up all my supplies for under $150 except the things I need to age things.


----------



## ptl5spd (Nov 22, 2011)

OK new question same basic topic. 

I found a can of spray paint in the garage that I like for my track color. I also have sand from a kids sand box that I could use for ballast. I also have some model car acrylic paints I could use for my scenery.

here are my q's

1. I know you can airbrush/spray paint track and then you have to clean the top of the rail to get the contact for power. what do I use to clean the top of the rail? Is there a certain type of paint I can't use? I think what I have is rustoleum.

2. can these model car acrylics be thinned to use for "texturizing" the ballast and rocks? Kind of like that runny water-color look? Do I just add water or some sort of thinner?


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

Use a mixture of wet-water (water with a drop of soap in it) to set the ballast so that you can get it where you want it, then use an eye-dropper with a liquid adhesive in it to glue it down.

On painting the tracks, all you need to do is a basic dusting of the track/rails, then wipe the tops off with a rag before it's dry or with a little laquer thinner (don't get that on your ties though) You could also use a brightboy track eraser for final rail clean-up.


----------

